# vesa driver doesn't work on Toshiba Z30-B-10W laptop



## tingo (Dec 22, 2015)

Got myself a new laptop, Toshiba Z30-B-10W. Intel Core i5-5200U, Broadwell-U, Intel HD Graphics 5500. Since the intel driver won't work, I tried the vesa driver. First without a xorg.conf, then with this one:

```
root@kg-z30b# more /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf_intel
# hand crafted xorg.conf

Section "InputClass"
  Identifier "keyboard defaults"
  MatchIsKeyboard "on"
  Option  "XkbLayout" "no"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  ### Available Driver options are:-
  ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
  ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
  ### <percent>: "<f>%"
  ### [arg]: arg optional
  #Option  "NoAccel"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "AccelMethod"  # <str>
  #Option  "Backlight"  # <str>
  #Option  "DRI"  # <str>
  #Option  "ColorKey"  # <i>
  #Option  "VideoKey"  # <i>
  #Option  "Tiling"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "LinearFramebuffer"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "SwapbuffersWait"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "TripleBuffer"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "XvPreferOverlay"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "HotPlug"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "ReprobeOutputs"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "XvMC"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "ZaphodHeads"  # <str>
  #Option  "TearFree"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "PerCrtcPixmaps"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "FallbackDebug"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "DebugFlushBatches"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "DebugFlushCaches"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "DebugWait"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "BufferCache"  # [<bool>]
  Identifier  "Card0"
  Driver  "intel"
  BusID  "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
#---[ e o f ]---
```
(don't worry about the name, I symlink it to the correct xorg.conf)
With or without xorg.conf didn't make a difference, error messages were the same.
From /var/log/xorg.0.log:

```
root@kg-z30b# more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
[  4053.455]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[  4053.455] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  4053.455] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p25 amd64
[  4053.455] Current Operating System: FreeBSD kg-z30b.kg4.no 10.2-STABLE FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE #0 r292123: Sat Dec 12 00:58:41 CET 2015  root@kg-z30b.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  4053.456] Build Date: 20 December 2015  03:44:50AM
[  4053.456]
[  4053.456] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8
[  4053.456]  Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
  to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  4053.456] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
  (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  4053.456] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec 22 22:55:59 2015
[  4053.456] (==) Using config file: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[  4053.456] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  4053.456] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  4053.456] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  4053.456] (**) |  |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  4053.456] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
  Using the first device section listed.
[  4053.456] (**) |  |-->Device "Card0"
[  4053.456] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
  Using a default monitor configuration.
[  4053.456] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  4053.456] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  4053.456] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  4053.456] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
[  4053.456]  Entry deleted from font path.
[  4053.456] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.
[  4053.456]  Entry deleted from font path.
[  4053.456] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.
[  4053.456]  Entry deleted from font path.
[  4053.456] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
[  4053.456]  Entry deleted from font path.
[  4053.456] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
[  4053.456]  Entry deleted from font path.
[  4053.456] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
[  4053.456]  Entry deleted from font path.
[  4053.456] (==) FontPath set to:
 
[  4053.456] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  4053.456] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
  If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  4053.456] (II) Loader magic: 0x801510
[  4053.456] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  4053.456]  X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  4053.456]  X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[  4053.456]  X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[  4053.456]  X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  4053.456] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:1616:1179:0005 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf0000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00003000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  4053.456] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  4053.456] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  4053.458] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4053.458]  compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  4053.458]  ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  4053.458] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  4053.458] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  4053.458] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  4053.458] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4053.458]  compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.3.4
[  4053.458]  Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  4053.458]  ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  4053.458] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  4053.458] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[  4053.458] (--) using VT number 9

[  4053.462] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  4053.462] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[  4053.462] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[  4053.462] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[  4053.462] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4053.462]  compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.1.0
[  4053.462]  ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  4053.462] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[  4053.462] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[  4053.462] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[  4053.462] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4053.462]  compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  4053.462]  ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  4053.462] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[  4053.462] (EE) VESA(0): No V_BIOS found
[  4053.462] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[  4053.462] (II) UnloadSubModule: "int10"
[  4053.462] (II) Unloading int10
[  4053.463] (II) UnloadSubModule: "vbe"
[  4053.463] (II) Unloading vbe
[  4053.463] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[  4053.463] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  4053.463] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[  4053.463] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
  at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
[  4053.463] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[  4053.463] (EE)
[  4053.466] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```
I am running latest FreeBSD 10.2-stable:

```
root@kg-z30b# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-z30b.kg4.no 10.2-STABLE FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE #0 r292123: Sat Dec 12 00:58:41 CET 2015  root@kg-z30b.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Xorg and drivers was  installed from packages, but I already checked:
xf86-video-intel-2.21.15_9 is newest, both in packages and in the ports tree

Anything I can try to get it working?

*Update*: I forgot to mention - the laptop has UEFI and is doing uefi booting (as almost all laptops for sale these days). From dmesg:

```
root@kg-z30b# dmesg | grep -i efi
VT(efifb): resolution 1920x1080
```


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 27, 2015)

tingo said:


> I forgot to mention - the laptop has UEFI and is doing uefi booting (as almost all laptops for sale these days). From dmesg:


Try using the scfb driver (port: x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb) instead of vesa.

The intel will not work because FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE does not support Broadwell GPUs.


----------



## tingo (Dec 28, 2015)

tobik said:


> Try using the scfb driver (port: x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb) instead of vesa.


But this driver is for syscons(4)? Since my laptop boots in UEFI mode, it runs vt(4). Somehow, I doubt this is going to work?



> The intel will not work because FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE does not support Broadwell GPUs.


Yes, I know.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 28, 2015)

tingo said:


> But this driver is for syscons(4)? Since my laptop boots in UEFI mode, it runs vt(4). Somehow, I doubt this is going to work?


Don't be fooled by the name. It works with vt(4): https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=270981


----------



## tingo (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, I can confirm that the scfb driver works. Perhaps the description (in the ports tree) should be expanded to make it clear that this driver also work with vt(4).
Thanks!


----------

